# Unexpected Eggs... From "Male" Bull Snake



## SuperPenguiin (Nov 26, 2011)

i bought my Bull Snake on the 11th of December 2011.
Yesterday evening I found an egg in my snake's water bowl... this was a massive shock seeing as though i thought he was a 1 and a half year old MALE.
I panicked and posted on the Snake's forum, and got help for what to do. 
Obviously, I got told that he wasn't a he, and that he would lay more eggs and to be patient, as there looked to be some swelling still at the end of the tail.
I've waited all day for the swelling to produce more eggs, and about 15 minutes ago the bulge produced a poop.
This was the 4th poop in 5 days, is this even possible?
He/She last shed on Christmas day, and I thought it would be ages before he shed again, but last week his eyes went grey and his skin went dull, I was so confused. Yesterday morning was when his eyes became clear, and I was expecting him/her to shed by the night, but instead, (without shedding his skin) he layed this egg.
Can someone please shed some light on this impossible situation?
There has only been one egg, and I'm not even sure if it's fertile. I've incubated it anyway, just to be sure.
Could this just be a dud?









here's a picture form when i first got him/her


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

thats definately a dud egg, it is possible for them to ovulate and produce eggs, even if they have never been near a male. As long as the snake is active and healthy I don;t think you have anything to worry about. If there is any obvious swelling or, its having troube passing (which is doesn;t sound like she is) then see a vet.


----------



## SuperPenguiin (Nov 26, 2011)

i'll throw the egg away, it's starting to stink anyway 
is it possible for my snake to even lay eggs like this before reaching sexual maturity? she's only meant to be 1 and a half years old, then again, she was also supposed to be male, so the pet shop gave me the wrong information.
i know this sounds really stupid, and i don't mean it to sound so bad, but is it possible that my snake is male? or is there no doubt that she is female?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

SuperPenguiin said:


> *i know this sounds really stupid,* and i don't mean it to sound so bad, but is it possible that my snake is male? or is there no doubt that she is female?


Can male's produce eggs ... no .. so no its obviously not male.


----------



## SuperPenguiin (Nov 26, 2011)

freekygeeky said:


> Can male's produce eggs ... no .. so no its obviously not male.


Lol, thanks for clearing up the fact that males can't lay eggs...
But no, that's not what I meant. I meant, could it have been something other than an egg


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

No. That is most definitely an egg. 

And considering the size, I doubt that snake is only 1.5 years old. That said, however, female corns have laid dud clutches at that age. It's rare, but it happens.


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

SpiritSerpents said:


> No. That is most definitely an egg.
> 
> And considering the size, I doubt that snake is only 1.5 years old. That said, however, female corns have laid dud clutches at that age. It's rare, but it happens.



Yearling female corns have been know to breed and lay fertile eggs that went on to be perfectly healthy babies.:whistling2:


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

But this snake wasn't bred, hence the use of 'dud clutch'. Because young unmated females have still laid eggs.


----------

